# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  trzustka - diagnoza

## aulory

Witam,
moja mama zaczęłą źle się czuć 2 października. Ma 40 lat, ok 170 cm wzrostu i 63 kg wagi.
Bolał ją brzuch (nadbrzusze i środkowa część), plecy (możliwe że od pracy bo ból występuje od paru lat ale się nasilił), miała wzdęty brzuch, nudności, wymioty, schudła parę kilo. Brak biegunki. Odczuwała także ból pod prawym żebrem jak kolka. Lekarz uważa, że to pasożyty w wątrobie bądź kamica. 6 listopada mama trafiła do szpitala. Zrobiono jej badania - usg, gastroskopie, krew i tomografie. Miała podwyższoną amylazę trzustkową, wykryto coś echogennego w przewodach żółciowych, OB, ASPATY i ALATY podwyższone, ścianki pęcherzyka żółciowego cienkie, jednolite, brak kamieni w pęcherzyku, wątroba nie powiększona, normalna.Markery nowotworowe były podwyższone (nie wiem o ile), ale lekarz mówił, że mogą być podwyższone także z powodu stanu zapalnego.
Mama miała też chyba żółtaczkę, miała żółte oczy i skóre ale po paru dniach w szpitalu i bez jedzenie to ustępuje. Dobrze toleruje cukier, dostaje glukoze w kroplówce. Lekarze nie mają pojęcia co to jest, bardzo się boję, żeby nie był to nowotwór trzustki. Mama dostaje leki - cipronex oraz metronidazol, a także przeciwbólowo ketonal. 
Co to może być? Czy można wykluczyć nowotwór?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takich przypadkach, należy skonsultować się z drugim specjalistą, a nawet trzecim.

----------

